# Normand 82” inverted blower



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

Used 82" Normand inverted blower with back drag edge. $6500 obo. Plymouth,Indiana


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I am interested in your snowblower. Do you have any additional photos? How old is it? Ever had any major problems with it? Why are you selling it? Thanks a lot for all your information. Also, where are you located in Indiana? My name is Jerry Temple and my phone number is 419-674-1717. If you would like please give me a call or send me your phone number and I will call you. Again, thanks a bunch!


----------

